
So Who Really Owns Facebook? (Chart) - domino
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2011/01/12/so-who-really-owns-facebook-chart/
======
timmaah
I love how Sean Parker is noted as "Justin Timberlake's character in the
movie"

~~~
patio11
So _that_ is Justin Timberlake. He's always been in my "I know I should know
that name but can't quite place him" box.

~~~
xiaoma
He's an extremely successful singer, first as part of 'N Sync and later on his
own. Up through now he's won 6 Grammy and 2 Emmy awards. He's been in a
handful of movies before, but I think the Social Network was the first I
recognized him in.

------
sosuke
I thought Microsoft bought some Facebook stock, 1.6% for $240 million but I
don't see them in there.

~~~
treyp
It's funny that Bono and his 1.5% made it, but Microsoft and their 1.6% did
not.

From the source link (reface.me, which actually got the picture from twitpic):
"Not specifically included in the infographic are Microsoft’s 1.6% stake, Hong
Kong billionaire Li-Ka Shing’s 0.8%, TriplePoint Capital (though as a debt
provider they own nothing), and Accel Partners’ investment."

~~~
prs
Bono != Elevation Partners

Many other persons are missing and probably classified as "Other". According
to TechCrunch the Samwer Brothers from Germany also invested in Facebook.
Would love to know how large their share is if they are still holding onto it.

------
kloncks
There's a Quora topic page with fascinating detail on the subject. It was made
more specifically to answer how Mark still controls 26% of the company.

[http://www.quora.com/How-did-Mark-Zuckerberg-retain-26-of-
eq...](http://www.quora.com/How-did-Mark-Zuckerberg-retain-26-of-equity-after-
so-many-rounds-of-financing)

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Hmm. The chart states Zuckerberg has 24%, the folks on Quora say Zuckerberg
has 26% -- so which is it?

~~~
jrockway
24% ± 2%

~~~
shuri
25%± 1%

~~~
jrockway
(25% ± 1%) ± 1%

------
xtacy
How many employees does Facebook have? If they have around 5000 employees,
then on an average, if they go public for the valuation claimed, every
employee gets around $3M!

~~~
imajes
Or, if you look at it more cynically, if the average stock grant for each new
employee was $750k worth of options, then that leaves a pot of about $13.25bn
for the rest.

Given dilution, and grants etc, i'm gonna guess that 2000 employees will get
750k (a new house) and 500 (the first 500) will get an average of $26.25m
apiece.

Though, i'm sure it's more logarithmic than that...

~~~
Timothee
I would really like to know… do you think your figures are realistic? (let's
say compared to what other employees of successful companies may have made in
the past, for which I have no info. e.g. Google, eBay, etc.)

Warning: the following will make me look jealous and bitter, but so be it:

That the early employees get a giant pay-day is deserved, but the later you
join, the less influential in the overall success you are, in addition to the
fact that you're not taking any risks, like you would in an early startup. It
seems that joining Facebook a year ago as a developer wouldn't be much
different than joining Google or Microsoft in terms of benefits, salary,
perks, responsibilities…

I guess I can only blame myself for not working at the right companies, or not
making myself marketable enough to be hired at these companies, but I've never
had a job that ended up with a bonus in the $500k-$1M range.

~~~
srga392
I'd guess that current hires would be getting significantly less than existing
hires. To make really life changing money you'd need to get in a couple of
years ago.

------
mkramlich
The most surprising thing for me was to learn that Bono of U2 fame owns 1.5%
of Facebook.

~~~
tintin
Well he is one of 5 Elevation partners. They are also famous for very bad
investments...

------
makeramen
tracing the links back to the source gets you here:
<http://twitpic.com/3or8of>

and before that? nobody knows...

------
newmediaclay
Here's a nice chart that shows the history of different investments, when and
how much:
[http://tctechcrunch.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/facebookgrap...](http://tctechcrunch.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/facebookgraph-r7big.jpg)

------
wallflower
Just wait for Facebook to file their S-1 Registration with the SEC for the
real numbers.

------
dzlobin
How can Eduardo's shares be accurate if that info wasn't ever released?

~~~
nostrademons
I would imagine that his shares are all public record as a matter of the court
case. Wikipedia lists the court as having reinstated the 7% initial share;
presumably 5% is what that would be after subsequent dilution.

~~~
dzlobin
By that logic any court setlement bound by nondisclosure would be public
record.

~~~
loewenskind
Any court settlement that ended up awarding something that has to be publicly
reported. We wouldn't be able to find out what, if any money he was given.

------
BlazingFrog
My knowledge is somewhat limited to the "Social Network" but I didn't know
Eduardo Saverin held on to his vastly reduced amount of shares after
settling...

~~~
nostrademons
He won the court case at the end of The Social Network. In the little "where
are they now" blurbs at the end, it says that his initial share pre-dilution
was reinstated.

